# Best costume awards *updated with photo*



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We hand out ballots to all the guests with each costume category, and let them vote. We award a certificate (done up on Word and printed on certificate paper with the seal), and I'm trying to decide whether to do more than that. I really just don't feel like spending any more money than giving a certificate, and people seem to get a hoot out of just those. Last year we gave out a mini liquor and a mini cheroot pack - matched our Speak Easy theme - in addition to the certificate. The Halloween CD is a great idea, though - we had a lot of people asking us where we got our music last year and I bet they would love their own 'memory' CD.

Depending on your budget, awards could be gift certificates (Movie theatres, video stores), liquor gift sets, an engraved trophy.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Last year we used a Poloroid and took pictures of all the guests as they arrived. Then we put all the pics up on a posterboard and set up a ballot box and had slips of paper with "scariest" "funniest" "sexiest" and "most original" written and a space for them to write their choices. It works well if some of the guests don't know everyone else. We told everyone to vote by a certain time and then we just tallied the scores. If the same person won for more than one category, we chose the second on list.
As far as prizes, ours was an all adult party and we had purchased little coffins from a party store and filled them with "adult" gag gifts like mints, gummies, etc. and made little certificates for each category. The winners got the coffins, certificates and a bottle of wine.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## mloyless (Oct 4, 2004)

What a great idea! I like the way you take pictures upon arrival and post for everyone's review... the contests I've tried were always difficult because people always come and leave at different times, but with pictures it would eliminate that problem! We definitely will do that this year.


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I am doing ballot style voting with the prizes being a pumpkin bucket containing a horror dvd, microwave popcorn and candy for "movie night:.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I used to but it would always get out of hand. I would do the ballot thing and most of everyone would vote for themself. LOL. Didn't work out all that great.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

We got the little Elvis skull head off the Gorey (artist who does Mystery on PBS) website and mounted it for first place. Second place is a little skull with a knife through it mounted on a crypt(a box from Michael's spray painted with that metal paint). First place will be a $20 to a local restaraunt and second will get ??? besides the award. 

I figure since it's just hubbie and I throwing the party and hubbie and I buying all the props/lights/food/beer (okay that's scaring me) we'll pick who we think is the best costume. I think we'll be pretty fair. Criteria - MUST be homemade, creative, well thought out. I don't care if a Creature Reacher arrives and "wows" everyone. The idea is to be original and creative - and to have put some effort and aforethought into it. my party, my rules...lol


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

I was already way over budget, so I decided to do my own trophies, which are a modified version of something that I saw on a website somewhere (I wish I could remember where). I haven't decided how to do the voting, although ballot seems most fair. I'll just ask everyone not to vote for themselves and trust them not to. It's not like the prizes have any monetary value!

I haven't decided whether to add the category names (Scariest, Funniest, Best Overall) to the statuettes or not, but here's a pic as they look now:


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh, that's cool, Awonder, I love the idea of making "trophies". They could be so simple, dollar store skulls, spiders, whatever, mounted on upside down dollar store plastic bowls, the whole thing painted with metallic gold spray paint, written on the bowl with a black sharpee marker. Geeze, now I have to go and make trophies, as if I didn't have enough to do already! I agree with your last line, MY PARTY, MY RULES!!!! If someone doesn't like it, we'll just behead them!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh that is cool. I saw that trophy idea at on someone's site too. It was called the Frankies. I was trying to replicate it with my own flare too. I like the idea you created because that looks so simple. Theirs looked really complicated since I am not much of a woodworker. I need to be able to just glue stuff together. thanks-CC


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

We will give everyone that comes in a small candy bag. It will have a necklace and directions for our game. It will also have a ballot for best costume. Last year we did three different categories but only using the best costume this year. We will add something new this year, a trivia ballot. Each winner will receive a $10 gift card and various other items, nothing too expensive. I made up a plaque with cauldrons cut in half to place ballots in. We try to do the voting for best costume pretty early, so no one gets left out. Last year it was a hit!

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Forgot to mention that I really like the awards, somethingwicked!!

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, ccs and vikeman. I'm pretty proud of them because they were SO cheap and easy!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey SomethingWicked, I made mine last night. I got frankie head lights and hot glued them to fenials I got at Home Depot. I then made a base for the name plate and added the two hands like you did. I added those to the base so the fingers hang over. Then I did what you did spray painted them metallic gold. They are definite display worthy. My digital isn't downloading so I have to figure out something else. -CC


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the good ideas! I love those trophies...where did you get the hands? Yours sound cool too cc.

We did trophies one year for the kids and they were so excited getting them...it was cute!

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I got a bag full of hands from Big Lots for 1.99. It had like 20 something hands.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

We are having the pirate theme party this year. Not sure about voting though because it seems like ours are more the come and go types. We'll have a first and second place prize. First is a treasure chest filled with candy jewellery, coins, some DVD's, some liquor, and I was toying with the idea of gift certificates such as a gas card or calling card.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

The Big Lots by us didn't have anything good left by the time I went.

Your treasure chest prize sounds good Catmean.

I picked up some unfinished wood frames and I plan to paint them with a Halloween theme. Then print up a catergory like "Best Couple" or "Most Creative" to stick inside until I can get them a photo to put in it. I think they might like these, would you like receiving this?

This is my plan for the grand prize...passing a trick or treat pumpkin around asking for donations (a couple bucks or whatever...) for a cash prize going to the winner. I plan on doing this as we hand out ballots. We used to do this years ago, but after we had one guy make a big deal out of "having to give $2" we stopped doing this. We never forced anyone, it was just a donation, and ALL the money was split by the winners. (it wasn't like we were making money on the deal) Anyways...do you think this is a tacky idea? Hubby says it is, but I like the idea, and I know several of our guests who attend every year like it as well. 

What are your feelings on this? I'd be interested in hearing your opinions.
---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

Howlyn, those hands came from Walmart. I believe it was $2.99 for a bag of 24. They were in the Halloween section, hanging with all of the other little toys and prizes.

cc, your awards sound great. I'd love to see them!


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Somethingwicked, can you post your general instructions? Those are so neat looking!

For prize ideas for party hosters who have spent a ton already, think chocolate! Almost everyone loves chocolate and if you are having your Halloween party close enough to Halloween, all the Halloween candy should be reduced. A little bag with a variety or a big bar would all be cool.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Well heres is my site, I finally got the digital camera driver to work again. [}] [xx(] My Frankies look like Tiki gods.. Not very happy with them. I think I am going to put hands on the side or perhaps tear the bottom off and put a new one.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks good, but I would agree about moving the hands up. Or maybe add a shirt of sorts?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by unknown_
> 
> Somethingwicked, can you post your general instructions? Those are so neat looking!


Sure! They were incredibly simple!

The base is an unfinished wooden taper candle holder that I got at the craft store for $.50 each. I hot glued a hollow plastic pumpkin to the top ($.71 each), hot glued one of the little skeleton hands to the front, and then spray painted it all with metallic gold paint. They took less than 10 minutes to make and cost less than $6 for all of them combined.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by SomethingWicked_
> 
> Howlyn, those hands came from Walmart. I believe it was $2.99 for a bag of 24. They were in the Halloween section, hanging with all of the other little toys and prizes.


Thanks SomethingWicked, I'll have to try Wallyworld. 

Still no comments about my question regarding cash prizes? I was really hoping to hear comments...guess you all must think it's a bad idea, and don't want to make me feel bad??? 

I'll repost my question:

This is my plan for the grand prize...passing a trick or treat pumpkin around asking for donations (a couple bucks or whatever...) for a cash prize going to the winner. I plan on doing this as we hand out ballots. We used to do this years ago, but after we had one guy make a big deal out of "having to give $2" we stopped doing this. We never forced anyone, it was just a donation, and ALL the money was split by the winners. (it wasn't like we were making money on the deal) Anyways...do you think this is a tacky idea? Hubby says it is, but I like the idea, and I know several of our guests who attend every year like it as well. 

What are your feelings on this? I'd be interested in hearing your opinions.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm over the costume contest at the Halloween carnival my daughter's school has every year, everything is donated so there is NO budget but those trophies look awesome! I think I'll make some for the carnival! Thanks for the ideas!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

anytime you ever ask for cash its gonna be a problem trust me somebody will squall.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh I am sorry I missed the cash prize. Yes I provide a 10.00 cash prize but I don't ask anyone to contribute. I also only have one cash prize for the costumes. The others only get bragging rights. Now for games like killer I buy 10.00 gifts that are easy and people can use. I then wrap them up so they can't decide .. they just pick a gift. I have never done this with Halloween but this is how I do my parties where I have contests. Hope this helped -CC


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

i think the idea about a donation is fine, but its true, there is always someone looking for something to complain about that has to ruin it for everyone!
maybe instead of passing it around, you could set up a table with it, along with the ballods and everything?

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I loved the trophies! We bought those pumpkin head flashlights and just pulled off the pumpkin. I found some plastic coffins with RIP written on them (looks like they're supposed to be used for filling with candy, but my party, right?) We glued the pumpkinhead to the top of the coffin, then added the skeleton hands (DH got creative in the placing of the hands, so each trophy is a "custome design"). Painted the whole thing gold. They're about the cutest. Thanks so much for the idea!!

As to donating money, I agree that the best way to do it - if you're going to do it at all - is to set up a bowl and just let people go to the bowl. It doesn't put as much pressure on the guests that they *have* to contribute as passing the plate will. Thing is you have people who are all going to have different ideas about what is "proper". Some people were probably raised in environments where guest contributions are acceptable, others will find it tacky because they were invited and expect the host to take the responsibility of any and all details.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

The Halloween Carnival at my daughters school is to raise money so we can keep the tuition lower. It's a private school and kind of pricey. We have fundraisers all year long. You can participate in the fundraisers and pay a reduced tuition or you can opt out of the fundraisers and pay full price. I've gotten the restaurant I work for to donate a dinner for two for the adult category and other people have donated gift cards for the kids categories. I only need a couple more donations for the younger kids but I think I'm gonna go for gift certificates to McDonald's or something. Any ideas?



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Until 2002, some friends threw a big party w/ a costume contest. Rules for the party - costumes required. If you didn't wear one, they'd dress you. At the time, they had a room in the basement full of costumes, but you didn't get to pick. I don't know of anyone who risked that! Other rule for the costumes was that if it was Ren. faire garb (we all knew each other from the Renaissance faire), it had to be something you'd never worn. 

The contest was fairly straight-forward. The host & hostess picked the winners (really, the hostess did, b/c she was ALWAYS in charge). The prizes were mostly white elephant items, unless the fix was in (one year, she KNEW a friend would shave his head for his costume and that it would be fabulous (he did, it was, he deserved to win) so she had an electric hair trimmer as the prize for that category. It was just a hoot to win, but I still have my award from the last party. So, a lot of money or effort isn't necessary.

That being said, I love the trophy ideas! Actually, all of the ones mentioned are cool. A certificate on it's own is cool, as would be a trophy or a special gift box/bag.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by thehalloweenqn_
> 
> The Halloween Carnival at my daughters school is to raise money so we can keep the tuition lower. It's a private school and kind of pricey. We have fundraisers all year long. You can participate in the fundraisers and pay a reduced tuition or you can opt out of the fundraisers and pay full price. I've gotten the restaurant I work for to donate a dinner for two for the adult category and other people have donated gift cards for the kids categories. I only need a couple more donations for the younger kids but I think I'm gonna go for gift certificates to McDonald's or something. Any ideas?



A lot of times local businesses will be happy to donate to kids' funcitons. Donations from corporate-owned and franchises often have to be handled from a regional or national level, but often, they give the local stores so much of a budget to work with that can be given at the local level. And, the big names will a lot of the times have extra give-aways that they're happy to ... um, give away.  That being said, ideas might include:

Children's Museums
Children's live-performance theatres
Skating rinks
Movie theatres
Video stores
Any kid friendly eatery (pizza places in particular)

HTH!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Forgot to add that I think the criteria awonder posted is going to be much appreciated by the folks who put a lot of effort into their costumes! Nothing more frustrating than working hard on an original costume and losing to someone who flat out bought theirs. I'm not opposed to purchased costumes, mind you, but don't think they should win costume contests. 

As for the rest, I think the sentiment's been covered, but I got an email from a friend when we were discussing my party: "Hostess=Queen." 



> quote:_Originally posted by awonder_
> 
> I figure since it's just hubbie and I throwing the party and hubbie and I buying all the props/lights/food/beer (okay that's scaring me) we'll pick who we think is the best costume. I think we'll be pretty fair. Criteria - MUST be homemade, creative, well thought out. I don't care if a Creature Reacher arrives and "wows" everyone. The idea is to be original and creative - and to have put some effort and aforethought into it. my party, my rules...lol


_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

SomethingWicked - Fantastic-looking awards! You did a great job on them I thought they were professional. lol.


"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you CreepyKitty!


----------



## mloyless (Oct 4, 2004)

Super easy trophies - Party City sells Halloween Goblets, these are great all by themselves as an award! We got three and spray painted them metallic gold, silver and bronze (for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place). This is all you would have to do as just like this they look like trophies! We added a little coffin hot glued inside each with a plastic dangling skeleton hot glued to the coffin - but you wouldn't have to. 

You guys inspired me, thanks!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Geeze, CatMean, you must have a bigger budget than I, that's an expensive treasure chest! We usually go for the goofy, framed certificates, oversized handmade ribbons like you win at Fairs or Horse Shows, at our haunt we gave away a rubber chicken to the person who got scared the most, the "Big Chicken Award". This year, I'm making the trophies, I love them, what a cool idea!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments on my cash prize question. I probably will just forget about that plan...but if I do end up going with it, I like the idea of setting up donation pumpkin along with the ballots...thanks for that suggestion Mere.

I found the skeleton hands at Walmart.  I'm going to use them on the frames we're giving out for prizes I think.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi....I am new here and have had fun reading all of your ideas...Thanks

My daughter has a large adult Halloween party every year. What she does for the costume contest is to have ballots of which everyone votes. She usually has about 5 categories.

She buys prizes from the dollar stores. She creates bags up in 5 or 6 categories and puts dollar store items in them. She does these with a theme in mind. On the outside of the bag it gives you an idea of what is inside. For instance she has had bags labeled: Gambler, Movie lover, Desk, Kitchen, Bathroom, Smelly...you get the idea. Each bag contains about $5 worth of prizes. She generally lets the best overall costume choose first and then just go down the line.

I came here looking for category ideas. I LOVE the idea of the awards and think I will make some of them up. But everyone would really miss the bag prizes as they have gotten used to them and really enjoy them.

We are also doing a major murder mystery hunt this year and she will give the team who wins each a bag prize.

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

I really liked the idea of the trophys. When I went to purchase the wood candle holder they were $1.99 dor the small one and $2.99 for the larger one. Neither of which was very big so I said forget it. I decided to try some resale shops and look for wooden candle holders and lo and behold they had several....much much bigger and more ornate looking. And very cheap. So I bought a few. Then today I was at the dollar store and they had wooden holders for a pillar candle and they were awesome and a buck a piece. So I made mine tonight and they were awesome! I will have to go garage saling through the summer to see what finds I can get for next year. I also got the hands at walmart and Walgreens had skeleton with candy in them. So I am going to stock up at some after Halloween sales for next year also. Thanks so much for the great idea!


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

pad, do you have pictures?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

I havent assembled them yet. Just painted and figured which top goes where etc. When I have them done I will upload some photos. Thanks for asking


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok...here are my trophys. Not completely done yet but close. I made 16 in all. Some big and some small. I even did a turkey one to give out as kinda like a booby prize...not sure for exactly what. Maybe most distasteful or something.

Thanks so much for this great idea.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of the frames I made for our costume contest. I thought maybe someone may want to use the idea for next year. 

I bought the unfinished wood frames at Micheals for $1 each. They didn't come with glass so I had to get cut glass at the hardware store, which was around $2 for all 4. After I painted them I added the skeleton hand and spider (drill holes and then used hot glue to secure them) I then made a label to put inside each frame until I can send the winners a photo to display inside them.

Everyone really liked them.

http://a1.cpimg.com/image/1F/BE/41527071-e2c3-02000155-.jpg

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Pout. I can't see it...just get an ad for their service. But they SOUND excellent!

UPDATED: Ah-hah. That site doesn't appear to be compatible with Firefox. I tried looking w/ IE and could see it. Sweet!
_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's what they look like since the club photo link wasn't working.










---------------------
Howling in shadows
Living in a lunar spell
He finds his heaven
Spewing from the mouth of hell

And when he finds who he's looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him...

Bark at the moon.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Those look great! You did an awesome job on them! Think I'll use that idea next year!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you
http://users.1010internet.com/christopherg


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

wow really nice!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks...I was hoping some people would like the idea and want to use it.  With all the great ideas I've gotten here since I found this place last month I wanted to contribute something that may be helpful.

Sorry the picture came up so huge...it isn't that big on my website. Not sure why it is that big here???

---------------------
Howling in shadows
Living in a lunar spell
He finds his heaven
Spewing from the mouth of hell

And when he finds who he's looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him...

Bark at the moon.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, those are awesome!! Fantastic idea!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Everybody here is so creative with great ideas. I'm SO out of my depth!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I could send you some "Depth" for free, but the packaging is a very costly deal and even on it's side it still sticks out the back of any delivery truck.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

My wife (the Boss) decides the best costume. She's always right...just ask her.


----------

